# Right Adenal Torsion



## tabbsmith (Feb 16, 2011)

I need a cpt code for adenxa torsion -- the only code I have come up with is unlisted code 58999 -- is this correct?

Please advise


----------



## preserene (Feb 16, 2011)

Could you give the procedure done for torsion or post the OP notes?


----------



## tabbsmith (Feb 17, 2011)

*Right Adnexa*

The procedure is listed as Diagnostic Laparoscopy, detorsion of the right adnexa


----------



## preserene (Feb 17, 2011)

I would prefer 58679 unlisted laparoscopy procedure with the support of the diagnosis code 620.5.


----------



## preserene (Feb 17, 2011)

At the same time, can anyone rationalize why we cannot report one like the adhesiolysis - salpingo-ovariolysis for the release of torsion of those structures here in torsion.
why is there is no documentation as adhesion 2) The diagnosis code if documented as torsion or twisted adenexa, would not all for the code 58660 to be used for this condition.
am I right?
This just for discussion only.


----------

